# Issues with Lumia 950



## Rannick1982 (May 27, 2017)

So, for the past few days, my Lumia wasn't charging much past 60%, although it said 100% when I had it plugged in.  Now, after a few power cycles, it appears to be charging somewhat normally, but now, it will not turn on its cellular network, which makes it all but useless outside of a Wi-Fi hotspot.

Any ideas, suggestions?


----------

